# A Class Project - Near to my heart



## PikaTay (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello! You have not seen me around because I am a new member. I am a member of a forum called Hamster Central, and I was referred to here to get some information on a project I'm working on for school (I am currently a Senior in college). If anyone could help me out, I would very much appreciate it.

*About the Project:*

Prompt: Build a website about a social issue that is important to you.

What I'm Doing: Making a website which promotes proper care for small pets (that is, rodents as of now, but if it goes well I might also add in fish, birds, and reptiles. Dogs and cats not included in this one).

Why: I have a beautiful hybrid dwarf hamster called Banjo. I've always had pets as a child, but the last hamster I cared for before Banjo died very suddenly and far to early (around 6 months). It took me a while to bring myself to raise another as I felt I'd failed, but when I decided to get Banjo, I thought I'd do some research first. I was amazed at how much I didn't know and how much the pet stores had tricked me into (bathing dust, cotton fluff, overly sugary treats and foods, itty-bitty living spaces). I was appalled and quickly realized that many other people were also uninformed about exactly how much responsibility small pets required and what exactly were their needs.

________________

*How you can help:*

Respond to these questions and prompts. Feel free to respond to as many or little as you'd like, or discuss something I didn't even think of!

*Also*, if you know of a good thread on here, or a site you like to go for information, or ESPECIALLY any great *youtubers* you watch for tips (i.e. I love ErinsAnimals).

1. What small rodents do you have in your care (type, gender, age, name, ect)?

2. What is a typical day/week with them like?

3. What do they add to you're life?

4. What are common mistakes first time and beginner owners of this type of rodent usually make?

5. What is the MINIMUM living size for this type of rodent? What is the size you have for them?

6. What is the diet? Food, treats, fruits and veggies?

7. How many hours MINIMUM of out-of-cage-time/parent-and-me-time this type of pet should receive daily? How much quality time do you spend with your pet?

8. Is it better to buy from a pet store or adopt from a breeder/shelter? Why?

9. How hard is it to find a vet for small rodents? How much money should you put aside for a possible emergency visit?

Please feel free to discuss anything else as well, including cute stories about your rodents, horror stories about common mistreatment, and anything you think is important that I did not touch on!

Thank you so much in advance if you are able to help me out!

-PikaTay


----------

